# Verona Grape vines



## Masbustelo (Apr 6, 2017)

I received five Verona Vines in the mail yesterday and promptly went out in the sleet and planted them. I started working up the ground last summer and had it all ready by fall. Kind of excited about getting them in early and really on a perfect day for them, not for me. I have seven Petite Pearl that I planted last year, and now the five Verona makes 12 vines total.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 6, 2017)

Keep us up to date on how these do for you. Be careful, this hobby can be all consuming just like the winemaking!


----------



## cgallamo (Apr 6, 2017)

Cool! I just planted 50 Norton vines. I have not heard of Verona, and a quick google search did not seem to help. Looks like there is a Verona vineyard in KY, and of course in Italy. Any information on that vine?


----------



## Masbustelo (Apr 6, 2017)

cgallamo There isn't much information yet on the Verona grape. It will be 3-4 more years until it is in production and producing wine. But it is a promising grape for northern growers.Verona has “loads of polyphenols” and the best tannins of the three new Plocher grapes. Plocher said Verona does very well in blind tastings. I think this is the first year it was generally available. http://midwestwinepress.com/2016/02/15/tom-plocher/ Dell Schott <[email protected]


----------



## kevinlfifer (Apr 6, 2017)

http://midwestwinepress.com/2016/02/15/tom-plocher/

In this article is appears Verona and Crimson Pearl are the same grape.

Crimson Pearl is the hardiest of Plocher’s wine grapes. It has Manitoba vitus riparia parentage that allows it to survive in test plots near Duluth, Minnesota. This parentage also conveys a photosensitive trait that causes the vine to harden quickly in the fall as the days grow shorter.
Consumer polling was used to determine the name of Crimson Pearl, but Plocher came up with the name “Verona” himself. This red grape is not as hardy as others, but Plocher thinks Verona is well suited for Iowa, Nebraska and Illinois. Verona has “loads of polyphenols” and the best tannins of the three new Plocher grapes. Plocher said Verona does very well in blind tastings."


----------



## kevinlfifer (Apr 6, 2017)

I was so slow Masbustelo beat me to it

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=33174


----------



## grapeman (Apr 6, 2017)

Crimson Pearl is not the same as Verona. They are two different varieties from 1996 and 1997 crosses by Tom Plocher. They are so new that there isn't any information on them yet except from the breeder and a very few select people that have trialed the vines for him. Maybe Greg has a bit of info on wines from either since he has made wine from a couple of Plochers varieties he got from research farms he works with or knows.


----------



## cgallamo (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks all. Good luck with those vines!


----------



## Masbustelo (Apr 9, 2017)

I plan on putting the Verona on a GDC trellis. How many inches should I allow between the top parallel wires and the nearest trunk training wire?


----------



## cgallamo (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm putting my norton on GDC as well. I like them high because the chickens will jump and peck the grape bunches - if they are too low. I'd say 18" to 24" below the parallel wires, but your supplier should be able to help as well.


----------



## Masbustelo (Apr 10, 2017)

I have chicken issues as well.


----------



## treesaver (Apr 12, 2017)

I've got 25 Verona vines being shipped the 8'th of May. Been so wet here, I wonder if I'll have everything done when they get here! I have about fifty norton vines on GDC trellis. Some are going to be eight years old this spring, and I've been pleased with the wine from them. I'm really looking forward to tasting the verona!


----------



## cgallamo (Apr 12, 2017)

treesaver said:


> I've got 25 Verona vines being shipped the 8'th of May. Been so wet here, I wonder if I'll have everything done when they get here! I have about fifty norton vines on GDC trellis. Some are going to be eight years old this spring, and I've been pleased with the wine from them. I'm really looking forward to tasting the verona!



Fantastic! Good luck. Was it tough to control the acid in the Norton grapes?


----------



## treesaver (Apr 16, 2017)

cgallamo said:


> Fantastic! Good luck. Was it tough to control the acid in the Norton grapes?



The biggest problem I have is fighting off the wasps and flies. If I could let them hang till the brix gets up, I wouldn't have any problems with the acid. I've used 71 B yeast and cold stabilized, and really been very happy with the results.

One concern I have with the nortons is the tightness of the bunches, and just about everyone has a spider living in a bunch. That adds up to alot of spiders when cruch time comes, and I have picked them off the bunches by hand in the past, but getting to be too big of a job. I'm going to build a destemmer this year, but wonder about all that protein going into my crush. Nortons are worse about being a home for spiders than any grape I've ever been around! 

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Masbustelo (Apr 21, 2017)

Is Neem Oil compatible with Mancozeb? Can I mix Mancozeb, Neem Oil and Sulfer togther?


----------



## oblom (Jul 16, 2017)

*No Sulfur!*



Masbustelo said:


> Is Neem Oil compatible with Mancozeb? Can I mix Mancozeb, Neem Oil and Sulfer togther?



Stop before you destroy your vines! Norton does not like Sulfur at ALL. You will burn it. In fact, I wonder why you'd bother spraying Norton at all. It made it through a very humid summer here in NJ with only minor mildew problems and virtually no damage from rots.


----------



## oblom (Jul 16, 2017)

Masbustelo said:


> I received five Verona Vines in the mail yesterday and promptly went out in the sleet and planted them. I started working up the ground last summer and had it all ready by fall. Kind of excited about getting them in early and really on a perfect day for them, not for me. I have seven Petite Pearl that I planted last year, and now the five Verona makes 12 vines total.



Any suggestion on where I might buy a small batch (i.e. 8 plants) of Verona? Ripping out my vinifera and would like to try a reliable red hybrid.

Thank you.


----------



## treesaver (Jul 16, 2017)

You can get Verona from Dell Schott at Bevins Creek Nursery. I got 26 one yr old vines this spring with tremendus root structure. Great people to eal with. Mine are now an average of twelve inches out of the grow tubes and are doing great.

Dell's email is; [email protected]


----------



## Masbustelo (Jul 17, 2017)

Treesaver Are you placing your Verona on GDC trellis?


----------



## treesaver (Jul 17, 2017)

Masbustelo said:


> Treesaver Are you placing your Verona on GDC trellis?



No sir, I have my norton on GDC trellis. I haven't built trellis for the Verona yet. I have built all my trellis out of steel, since I have been a welder all my life. Will do the same for the Verona. I'll have to look back and see what Dell recommended for trellis on them though.


----------



## Masbustelo (Aug 18, 2017)

Here is what my most aggressive Verona ended up for the summer. It looks like they are starting to wind down. It is kind of hard to see them because of the companion plants.


----------

